

Apple Website Running On .Net? - zeusthegreat
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/odmy1
Check the link http://www.apple.com/promo/rebate/status.html, probably the error is fixed. But i got the .Net error.
======
prime1
it's just an iframe with this url:
[https://mrt.moduslink.com/app/AppleStatusSite/AppleStatusSea...](https://mrt.moduslink.com/app/AppleStatusSite/AppleStatusSearch.aspx?Lang=en-
US) Just a company they gave the job to create this.

it would have been too good to be true

------
laserDinosaur
Didn't read the article but I'm going to go right ahead and assume it's just a
part of the website hosted on a third party server. MS does the same thing
(they have some vendors that handle their site traffic that run linux boxes)

------
isimplycode
So it must be a windows IIS server?

